# problem with teamviewer



## ashishratan (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi , my name is Ashish Ratan . I have been using this application known as TEAMVIEWER . I have been using it since so many years , now all of a sudden I have a peculiar problem which states "not ready . plz check your connection."

whereas my internet is working perfectly fine , m able to visit all the sites . All the browsing is smooth , now how come it says plz check your connection . I am sending a snapshot of the problem that is coming up . Plz help me out , m using WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE , 32 bit processor , i7 

this thing is really important for my business , otherwise if m stuck , my work stops for days . So plz provide me with a solution asap . Thanks .


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried to just reinstall Teamviewer?


----------



## ashishratan (Oct 21, 2013)

*Hey thanks*

Thank you for ur instant response , yes i have tried reinstalling it also , and also dat i restore my system to an earlier date when it was working but none of dese options seem to work for me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you using a Proxy Server like it says?

What business is this for? Have you contacted your IT department?


----------



## ashishratan (Oct 21, 2013)

this teamviewer i am using is for jus solving any software issues which i have in my work related software , i had contacted the IT deptt for team viewer , but they say that the helpline is only for ppl who purchase the particular software from the company and have the bill no and serial number with them .... n not for people who have jus downloaded the free version over the internet . so dats the problem which i am facing , and der is no one to help me out . I was really impressed by the solutions you provide to people so that y i thought to disturb u .


----------

